# Rafting the Klutina River, Alaska



## Gilliland440 (Oct 28, 2014)

The Klutina is a beautiful and fast class 3 river. It is known for its huge King Salmon, up to 90 lbs, and its pristine water.

Enjoy!

-J.R.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyAtOH-VoBM


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice video. I used to run my jet boat up there and I can see now it would be a fun whitewater trip. 

Here's a Klutina King I caught back 10 years ago.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmmmm yummy yummy yummy!


----------

